# Prevent iChat from automatically starting with each start of iMac



## toddkulp (Nov 7, 2009)

I do not want I Chat to startup each time I start my iMac. I have looked in preferences and everywhere else I could think of to stop this program from automatically starting. Its probably an easy fix, but its got me flummoxed.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi toddkulp - welcome to TSG.

Go to System Preferences > Accounts (you may have to click the Lock to unlock > Login Options > Click your Account to highlight > Click "Login Items" then Uncheck iChat.

Hope that helps!


----------

